# Wedge collet comparison: CK vs Weldtec, and other WeldTec goodies



## General Zod (Nov 6, 2022)

Megaflo Kit for 17/18/26 torch
17/18/26 i-Head Roto-head
Chrome-plated Wedge Collets





























































I'm sure both last longer than standard soft copper collets.  Pick a flavor that works for you and go with it.


----------

